# What other options to adjust extraction time?



## Warren-G (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm fairly new to making espresso at home and I've been doing ok for the past 6 month.

I don't have a good grinder and I'm currently saving up for a new one.

I'm using naked portafilter on my gaggia classic and I'm struggling to adjust the grind so I want to know if there's anything else I could do to get a better extraction time

17g in 35g out in 21 seconds good firm tamp weak with channelling under extracted

Adjusted to Next step on grinder

17g in 32g out in 37 seconds no channelling but it's bitter(still drinkable)

I've tried to get somewhere in the middle of this for extraction times

What other options could I try to reach say 26-30 seconds

Beans are 9days post roast rave fudge blend

I know I need a better grinder and that's what I intend to do once funds become available.

In the meantime what could I do?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

set the grinder at the 37 seconds shot position and dose less 16 g

Less coffee in the pf, less resistnace, quicker flow .

Or the other grind setting and dose a bit more ...









You are trying to balance to the taste though not hit a time.

There is no guarentee that hitting a 1: 2 ratio will be tasty though .


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

One basic question with a Classic - do you know that the temperature is exactly the same for the different pours?

Bitter could be temperature as well as ratio. Just making sure there aren't other things going on here....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you could try grinding another 1 gm or so....this will help to slow down the extraction rate a little which has the same effect as tightening the grind. Can you name the grinder please


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Just bear in mind that the temp can vary by 15 degrees or more on a classic if you're not temp surfing and you don't have a PID fitted.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with the previous post.

The Classic does have big temp swing.

Try temp surfing to begin with. From memory I used to flush about 1 oz into a cup. Wait for the light to go off...when the light comes back on pull the shot.

If this is wrong can someone correct me


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As an alternative until you get a new grinder, try grinding for the 37 sec grind BUT only run at 1 to 1.6 eg 18 gms in 28 gms out.

This should sweeten the brew and give heavier moth feel. As in all things coffee aim to brew what you enjoy with what you have.

I think a new grinder and a PID will give you major steps forward. Persevere we have all been through this at one time or another


----------



## Warren-G (Mar 4, 2018)

Warren-G said:


> I'm fairly new to making espresso at home and I've been doing ok for the past 6 month.
> 
> I don't have a good grinder and I'm currently saving up for a new one.
> 
> ...





Mrboots2u said:


> set the grinder at the 37 seconds shot position and dose less 16 g
> 
> Less coffee in the pf, less resistnace, quicker flow .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that I tried both ways and adding more on the coarser setting gave a much better result



les24preludes said:


> One basic question with a Classic - do you know that the temperature is exactly the same for the different pours?
> 
> Bitter could be temperature as well as ratio. Just making sure there aren't other things going on here....


Is there an easy way of knowing this.



dfk41 said:


> you could try grinding another 1 gm or so....this will help to slow down the extraction rate a little which has the same effect as tightening the grind. Can you name the grinder please


Did this and it worked much better the grinder is nothing special at all it's a delonghi kg79 modified



urbanbumpkin said:


> Agree with the previous post.
> 
> The Classic does have big temp swing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips I will give this a go, I do notice that the light goes off after a few seconds of pulling a shot.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Just bear in mind that the temp can vary by 15 degrees or more on a classic if you're not temp surfing and you don't have a PID fitted.


Didn't know there was many problems with the classic I thought it would be a good machine to start out with.

I picked up a 2001 model that was broken for £60 No water from brew group when switched on

Fixed it in no time being an engineer gave it a good service with new seals all round and a good descale after unblocking the solenoid



El carajillo said:


> As an alternative until you get a new grinder, try grinding for the 37 sec grind BUT only run at 1 to 1.6 eg 18 gms in 28 gms out.
> 
> This should sweeten the brew and give heavier moth feel. As in all things coffee aim to brew what you enjoy with what you have.
> 
> I think a new grinder and a PID will give you major steps forward. Persevere we have all been through this at one time or another


Once I get a grinder I have my eye on a profitec 500

I've been looking at the sette 270 or a niche

Will post some pics up once I figure it out.

I dosed 18.5g and got around 38g in 28 seconds the taste was much better


----------



## Warren-G (Mar 4, 2018)

This is my end result after increasing the dose

Will try and see if I can pull more consistent shots


----------



## Warren-G (Mar 4, 2018)

Getting better! @urbanbumpkin

Tried this a few times now and the shots I'm pulling are way better! more sweet and complex

I turned pump on and let water go into drip tray and switched off 2 seconds after light goes out

Load portafilter and pull shot soon as light comes on again

Can anyone recommend me a grinder in the £400-500 bracket new or used not really fussed?

I want to eventually pair this with a profitec pro500

Thanks for all the tips guys really appreciate it.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Niche looks good but isn't out yet. Prototype reviews were excellent but no testing as far as I know on the mass produced units. You could get a large flat second hand commercial grinder that's on demand for that price (a Mazzer Major for example).


----------



## Warren-G (Mar 4, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> Niche looks good but isn't out yet. Prototype reviews were excellent but no testing as far as I know on the mass produced units. You could get a large flat second hand commercial grinder that's on demand for that price (a Mazzer Major for example).


I'm on the fence with it myself I think I'd rather pay more one more reviews start showing.

I've been thinking of getting something used so I can get abit more in terms of quality


----------

